# Dark Tower custom skin(s) from Unique Skins!!



## Bluejarzen (Jan 19, 2009)

Just dressed up China Cloud in some custom skins from Unique Skins. The images are from Stephen King's Dark Tower series. I'm really pleased with how it turned out though I REALLY wish I'd found a higher resolution image for the front. The back image is better but still a tad blurry. Ah well, c'est la vie. Enjoy!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

How Unique!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome!  I am in love with that series, I think it's very fitting that a K is dressed in Tower "clothes".


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice skin.  
deb


----------

